# Is your computer/office chair "different"?



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Thought I'd start a thread on out of the ordinary computer/office chairs. If yours is different, post it here!

Mine is a hybrid.. the pedestal and arm rests from my old "normal" office chair, (which gives me all the normal office chair functions) and the chair portion right out of a brand new (in 2004) Corvette Z06 (which gives me the recline function).

I had a shop make up a 3/8" adapter plate that the chair and pedestal both bolt to. It is super comfortable!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Looks very cool and comfortable but how stable is it in recline mode?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I use a kneeling chair.

It looks much like this:


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Looks very cool and comfortable but how stable is it in recline mode?


 Coming from a Corvette, it doesn't recline much at all..... (no room to recline) maybe a few inches at max.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah a safety feature 

••
SoyMac
I used one of those chairs for many years.....likely be better if I did now tho the "new" back theory for slouching might disagree.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I love my chairs that I got from Ikea. The Skruvsta and Allak are one of the most comfortable that I have been in


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I sit on a ball.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Trose said:


> I sit on a ball.


Do you really?!?!?

thats awesome!!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Trose said:


> I sit on a ball.


Could it be then said that you're always on the ball?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I would say on those...... "you'd better be"

or you're "on" the floor


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

The sweetest thing about having a PowerBook is being able to do everything on the couch.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

ColBalt said:


> The sweetest thing about having a PowerBook is being able to do everything on the couch.


ahhhh I like your thinking!!!

All the more reason for me to get a Mac Book Pro for college and leave the iMac at home


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks familiar!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

At the moment I'm using an antique chair for my computer chair,
I found it in the garbage in the 70's on Spadina ave in Toronto.
It is an interesting chair with some strange wires that seem to add to the support of it.

It's been my favourite chair for the last 30 years, It's really just a kitchen chair, But I like it.

Dave


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Thom said:


> a brand new (in 2004) Corvette Z06


WoW

I dont know if I would go that far financially to build one, but it sure is sweet :clap:


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I use a Herman Miller Aeron chair - a herniated disc a few years back convinced me to stop twirling around on my $30 chair. It comes in different sizes, has a lifetime guarantee & is made from recyclable products. Being a person with short legs, I found it really hard to find chairs to fit me - even though fully adjustable, the seat never seemed to go back far enough so the option to order different sizes is great. If only I could have one at work!


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

UCGrafix said:


> I dont know if I would go that far financially to build one, but it sure is sweet :clap:


All it cost me was $42 for the adapter plate. My buddy bought two Z06 seats from a new Vette being converted to a race car, and gave me one of them ....  
I then had a second adapter plate made for his seat... the least I could do to say "Thanks!"


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Trose said:


> I sit on a ball.


At my RMT's suggestion, I did that when I had a job which entailed much sitting.
The brief time I was in that job, it did seem to help my back.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Thom said:


> All it cost me was $42 for the adapter plate. My buddy bought two Z06 seats from a new Vette being converted to a race car, and gave me one of them ....
> I then had a second adapter plate made for his seat... the least I could do to say "Thanks!"


WoW
Your killing me  $42.oo
Is your buddy looking to get rid of the other seat  I'll rush right over to pick it up beejacon

I purchased my present office chair from Busines Depot about 12 years ago in Toronto, and paid some good money for it ( $265.oo I think ), they probably sell those now for close to nothing, but since it has the appropriate hardware, I would love to turn it into something sweet and different :clap:


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

Trose said:


> I sit on a ball.


I too use a ball I find when the back starts to stiffen up I just roll back and stretch the back muscles and do a little abdominal exercises.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

MBD said:


> I use a Herman Miller Aeron chair - a herniated disc a few years back convinced me to stop twirling around on my $30 chair. It comes in different sizes, has a lifetime guarantee & is made from recyclable products. Being a person with short legs, I found it really hard to find chairs to fit me - even though fully adjustable, the seat never seemed to go back far enough so the option to order different sizes is great. If only I could have one at work!


This looks like a very nice chair... but way off my budget!!!


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I use a normal wooden stool. People often ask how comfortable could it be, but I just got use to it from my art classes, I rarely use the back rest of my chair at work, I know I probably should.


----------

